# Does being INTJ annoy people?



## CharmingINTJ (Jan 16, 2014)

They say people who are INTJ are always thinking. I am one and my mind never stops thinking. People say I am annoying and a lot of times think my constant talking and random ideas are annoying to listen to. I have also been said to be eccentric. How do you deal with that?  Is there a way to turn off your mind?


----------



## Tonios (May 15, 2012)

Stop being around such people, they have low IQ and perhaps learn a bit about popular trends, so people can understand whats the subject. I had same problem high school, nobody quite got what i was talking about


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Completely wrong subforum. Here: INTJ Forum - The Scientists

Also, no. I'm okay with being my type.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

CharmingINTJ said:


> They say people who are INTJ are always thinking. I am one and my mind never stops thinking. People say I am annoying and a lot of times think my constant talking and random ideas are annoying to listen to. I have also been said to be eccentric. How do you deal with that?  Is there a way to turn off your mind?


It doesn't annoy me, I'm considered eccentric too. 

One thing I learned to do early on in life that helped me... was to just keep my thoughts to myself. I just use my mind to try and figure out what people want me to say... and I say it. I still think a lot, I just try not to say what I'm thinking. I don't know if an INTJ could learn to do that, they often have this odd thing about bluntness/honesty.

But anyway... being INTJ by itself doesn't annoy people. There are people who would like how you are, and there are ways you could get better at interacting with even those who don't. MBTI is a great start... learning about communication difficulties between types.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

You probably won't ever be able to completely turn off your mind, but you can learn when and who it is appropriate to speak to about those thoughts. Speak these thoughts to the right people and they will encourage you and help refine your ideas. The wrong people will just get annoyed.

Proverbs 13:3 Whoever guards his mouth preserves his life; he who opens wide his lips comes to ruin.

“It is not what you say that matters but the manner in which you say it; there lies the secret of the ages.” - William Carlos Williams

You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life. - Winston Churchill


----------



## Taika (Jan 15, 2014)

I think that people who constantly annoy others or people who constantly get annoyed or both have issues to deal with to become more healthy. No type as such is related to being annoying.

Also not being able to quiet your mind is not related to a particular type but is just a sign of work that needs to be done. Check out mindfulness practices for example. To be able to have a break from constantly active mind is a priviledge that only some are able to achieve, it takes some mental capacity.

By the way, random ideas? I could be wrong too but I relate random ideas to less developed use of intuition and not to INTJs at all.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, INTJs are the worst. >_>

Seriously, though, it probably does depend on the people.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, if you share your thoughts with people who think that they are strange, then share them with people who would be cool with it instead. And if you can't find people like that, then you could write them down in a journal, which could sell for a thousand bucks after you die! :crazy:


----------



## CharmingINTJ (Jan 16, 2014)

Random idea. Like what if the earth got sucked into a black hole, what if someone hacked the entire internet, what would happen if someone swallowed a wasp that flew in his pop? just random ideas that pop up out of a random stream of thoughts. Description: INTJ spend most of there time in there own head.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

CharmingINTJ said:


> Random idea. Like what if the earth got sucked into a black hole, what if rats caught aids, what if someone hacked the entire internet, what would happen if someone swallowed wasps, what would happen if you infected a tick with a blood borne pathogen just random ideas that pop up out of a random stream of thoughts. Thinking is associated with INTJ. INTJ is known as the scientist. Scientists think of this type of stuff all the time.


Eh, this sounds more like Ne to be honest. I'm an INTJ and I don't get those random ideas as they aren't realistic, in fact this sounds a bit like an ENFP friend, who has many weird random ideas, like creating strange animals. My way of thinking is to find the core of a concept and to interpret symbols, so that way of perceiving things doesn't sound like Ni.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

i am not able to differentiate between an INTJ, ENTJ, INTP, ESTP, INFJ, TINF....or whatever hell else is there under MBTI.

only annoying people annoy me, regardless of type.


----------



## CharmingINTJ (Jan 16, 2014)

Blue Flare said:


> Eh, this sounds more like Ne to be honest. I'm an INTJ and I don't get those random ideas as they aren't realistic, in fact this sounds a bit like an ENFP friend, who has many weird random ideas, like creating strange animals. My way of thinking is to find the core of a concept and to interpret symbols, so that way of perceiving things doesn't sound like Ni.


They are if you know science. Its called theoretical science. Its very possible to swallow a wasp. If you are outside and a insect crawls into your drink and you don't know you can end up drinking it. I really do not see how you don't realize this? This kind of stuff happens all the time. Also there is science videos on what would happen if the sun blew up and what if various things got sucked into a black hole. You should really learn about science its very interesting. There is also a theory saying that time does not exist. Its really funny you really do not know about any of this stuff. I guess you never been to a public outing since you learn not to leave your drink unintended. I guess some people just don't know much about science and so I guess this wouldn't sound realistic to you. I am shocked you are INTJ and you really do not know about any of this. Are you sure you got your type right? Also I know I am not an ENFP. I think you should retake the test. Since I think an INTJ would know something about science. Also I never said anything about something like Pokemon its science.

*With Introverted Intuition dominating their personality, INTJs focus their energy on observing the world, and generating ideas and possibilities. Their mind constantly gathers information and makes associations about it. They are tremendously insightful and usually are very quick to understand new ideas. However, their primary interest is not understanding a concept, but rather applying that concept in a useful way. Unlike the INTP, they do not follow an idea as far as they possibly can, seeking only to understand it fully. INTJs are driven to come to conclusions about ideas. Their need for closure and organization usually requires that they take some action.

INTJ's tremendous value and need for systems and organization, combined with their natural insightfulness, makes them excellent scientists. An INTJ scientist gives a gift to society by putting their ideas into a useful form for others to follow. It is not easy for the INTJ to express their internal images, insights, and abstractions. The internal form of the INTJ's thoughts and concepts is highly individualized, and is not readily translatable into a form that others will understand. However, the INTJ is driven to translate their ideas into a plan or system that is usually readily explainable, rather than to do a direct translation of their thoughts. They usually don't see the value of a direct transaction, and will also have difficulty expressing their ideas, which are non-linear. However, their extreme respect of knowledge and intelligence will motivate them to explain themselves to another person who they feel is deserving of the effort.* <==== Please read the profile and you might want to retake the test yourself. You really do not sound like you fit this.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

CharmingINTJ said:


> They are if you know science. Its called theoretical science. Its very possible to swallow a wasp. If you are outside and a insect crawls into your drink and you don't know you can end up drinking it. I really do not see how you don't realize this? This kind of stuff happens all the time. Also there is science videos on what would happen if the sun blew up and what if various things got sucked into a black hole. You should really learn about science its very interesting. There is also a theory saying that time does not exist. Its really funny you really do not know about any of this stuff. I guess you never been to a public outing since you learn not to leave your drink unintended. I guess some people just don't know much about science and so I guess this would sound realistic to you. I am shocked you are INTJ and you really do not know about any of this. Are you sure you got your type right? Also I know I am not an ENFP.


I know about science, thank you. In fact I'm a chemistry student and have partial studies of biochemistry as well, and I love theoretical areas like thermodynamics and quantum mechanics. In fact I got the highest score on the science exam for applying into university, so I know a lot of science and it makes sense to me thanks to my NiTe. I've read about socionics and talked with other INTJs, so I know how to find out if someone is my identical, and I'm pretty much sure that you're not one of them. By the way I only mentioned my ENFP friend because she's a Ne dom and that kind of ideas strike me as Ne, while you strike me as some XNTP type, specially considering your nickname that points to weak but valued Fe.

Besides I'm not blind, so I can see that a bug ended in my drink even if my Se is inferior, so I will get another drink if that happens.

P.D.: that MBTI description sucks, and I don't bother anymore with MBTI at it's a poor's man version of Jung's ideas and socionics.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I know some people who are CUNTS and their type is pretty annoying, much more than INTJs.


----------



## CharmingINTJ (Jan 16, 2014)

I really doubt that if you are stating that that such idea are unrealistic. You clearly dont believe in science if you say so. Also yes you can swallow an insect if you are not paying attention. I stopped someone from doing this since I watched a bee fall in after they left. Its not like this is impossible. Also you clearly do not realize what an INTJ is since its defined as Scientist/strategist. I not sure what your idea of INTJ is but if its not logical I am lost to what the type of really suppose to be. Also I never claimed to be your Identical I simply said my type.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Being INTJ doesn't inherently annoy people since a type just describes the perspectives you favor in reasoning, but being in the wrong section just might. This belongs in the INTJ forum. The Enneagram is a different system.

For someone who gives quotes that suggest they're a 'read the fucking manual' sort of person, it's kind of ironic.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue Flare said:


> Eh, this sounds more like Ne to be honest. I'm an INTJ and I don't get those random ideas as they aren't realistic, in fact this sounds a bit like an ENFP friend, who has many weird random ideas, like creating strange animals. My way of thinking is to find the core of a concept and to interpret symbols, so that way of perceiving things doesn't sound like Ni.


I don't really find myself getting many "random" ideas either. At least _I _don't experience them as random. >_> *Ne-user*

Still, I agree the OP doesn't sound like an INTJ.


----------



## CharmingINTJ (Jan 16, 2014)

Flatlander said:


> Being INTJ doesn't inherently annoy people since a type just describes the perspectives you favor in reasoning, but being in the wrong section just might. This belongs in the INTJ forum. The Enneagram is a different system.
> 
> For someone who gives quotes that suggest they're a 'read the fucking manual' sort of person, it's kind of ironic.


I thought I clicked the right section when I put this up. Not sure how to navigate the website. Ill see if I can find moderator to see if he can do something about it.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

CharmingINTJ said:


> Also you clearly do not realize what an INTJ is since its defined as Scientist/strategist.


That's not the real ''definition'' of INTJ. It's someone who uses Ni-Te as their preferred cognition. Any type can be a ''strategist'' or scientist.


----------



## CharmingINTJ (Jan 16, 2014)

So are you going to argue that Intj can not like science and its out of character? Since Flare believes that theoretical science is not characteristically something an INTJ would think about since its unrealistic. Is thinking about the possibilities of such an event out of character for one?


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

CharmingINTJ said:


> So are you going to argue that Intj can not like science and its out of character? Since Flare believes that theoretical science is not characteristically something an INTJ would think about since its unrealistic. Is thinking about the possibilities of such an event out of character for one?


Please quote what I say because I might not see it otherwise.

And no, that's not what I said. Any type can like science for many different reasons. I'm not saying it's out of character, I'm just saying it should not be a sufficient nor necessary condition to determine what a INTJ is.

You're also misinterpreting her posts by the way.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

CharmingINTJ said:


> I really doubt that if you are stating that that such idea are unrealistic. You clearly dont believe in science if you say so. Also yes you can swallow an insect if you are not paying attention. I stopped someone from doing this since I watched a bee fall in after they left. Its not like this is impossible. Also you clearly do not realize what an INTJ is since its defined as Scientist/strategist. I not sure what your idea of INTJ is but if its not logical I am lost to what the type of really suppose to be. Also I never claimed to be your Identical I simply said my type.


Orly? since when one believes in science? I wasn't aware that it was some cult or religion as you seem to imply. I don't believe in science, I think that it's a way of understanding the world which it isn't static at all, so good luck with your dogmatic ideas about it. By the way, seems like you didn't get my post, as I clearly mentioned that I like theoretical chemistry.

You also need to learn about cognitive functions, as clinging to stereotypes won't bring you further in understanding yourself. By the way, if you claim that you're an INTJ then you're claiming that you're my identical type, and this is part of socionics terminology.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

CharmingINTJ said:


> Its very possible to swallow a wasp. If you are outside and a insect crawls into your drink and you don't know you can end up drinking it.


sure, it's possible to swallow a wasp if you're not paying attention to what the fuck you're drinking/eating and lack a coughing mechanism.

i am not familiar with the particular anatomy of your mouth but most people have taste and pressure receptors on their tongue that inform the CNS on the consistency/density of whatever the hell it is you're putting in your goddamn mouth. you can tell a fucking difference between water and yoghurt for example, even if you discount the taste. you can tell a hardened bread from fresh one (it's how you know your baker is selling you shit), you can tell meat from potatoes, and bell pepper from a tomato. so how the fuck would one miss a wasp in a liquid solution is beyond my ability to reason. maybe if you were so drunk you were borderline passing out, or on some hallucinogenic drugs, then it becomes a plausible scenario. other than that, you'd have to miss a couple of brain cells.


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

Blue Flare said:


> I love theoretical areas like thermodynamics and quantum mechanics.



me too! quantum mechanics is one of the most fascinating things out there.

Niels Bohr had a really good quote on the subject that is exactly how i feel:



Niels Bohr said:


> but if anybody says he can think about quantum theory without getting giddy, it merely shows that he hasn't understood the first thing about it.


that about sums it up.


----------



## CharmingINTJ (Jan 16, 2014)

So if you can swallow one how is that unrealistic? Its not like it cant happen. So how is this an unrealistic scenario if its common? That is like saying someone dying in a car crash is impossible. Also following theoretical science would disqualify you as INTJ too apparently. So anyone who follows it cant be an INTJ. So if the person who states they agree with it they are not an INTJ either.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

CharmingINTJ said:


> So if you can swallow one how is that unrealistic? Its not like it cant happen. So how is this an unrealistic scenario if its common? That is like saying someone dying in a car crash is impossible. Also following theoretical science would disqualify you as INTJ too apparently. So anyone who follows it cant be an INTJ. So if the person who states they agree with it they are not an INTJ either.


Sigh, did you really read the posts? seems like there are some reading comprehension issues.

I don't think that the wasp issue is common, in fact I've never seen someone swallowing a bug by accident, as you notice that there's something strange in your drink, so checking what the hell you're drinking is common sense. Besides you're mixing up something that can happen if a driver is drunk, on drugs, careless, inexpert or more other variables that can explain why someone can crash a car, with something that only can happen if someone is dumb.

Now you really didn't understand that being INTJ is to have a Ni-Te based worldview, thing that's completely independent of what do you do for living.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

1: How did this end up in the enneagram forum?

2: If people find it annoying then find better people.

> 2:


CharmingINTJ said:


> Is there a way to turn off your mind?


Not turn off per se, but maybe this might help? Meditation: Why You Should Do It - Mark Manson



CharmingINTJ said:


> I have also been said to be eccentric. How do you deal with that?



If someone doesn't like eccentricity then they are probably boring and not worth my time. If I'm dealing with that kind of person then what do I care what they think?



CharmingINTJ said:


> Like what if the earth got sucked into a black hole


Then we would be long dead beforehand. It would either knock the Earth out of orbit and we would freeze to death or it would suck the atmosphere off. Death either way.

Your internet hypothetical is so vaguely worded that there's really no way to answer it.



CharmingINTJ said:


> just random ideas that pop up out of a random stream of thoughts. Description: INTJ spend most of there time in there own head.





Blue Flare said:


> Eh, this sounds more like Ne to be honest.


Agreed.

Maybe check this out? http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/135674-ne-vs-ni-sequel.html

Also, INTJs aren't the only ones who are inside their own heads most of the time.



CharmingINTJ said:


> They are if you know science. Its called theoretical science. Its very possible to swallow a wasp.


Perhaps, though not at all probable. The likelihood that any of us have to worry about the Earth falling into a black hole however is infinitesimal. 



CharmingINTJ said:


> You should really learn about science its very interesting.
> 
> ...
> 
> Its really funny you really do not know about any of this stuff.


Where is this crap coming from? You read three sentences then come up with.....that...., which barely has anything to do with what you are "responding" to? *headdesk*



CharmingINTJ said:


> I am shocked you are INTJ and you really do not know about any of this. Are you sure you got your type right?


Do you know the difference between Ni and Ne? If not then she clearly knows more about the typing system than you do...



CharmingINTJ said:


> Also I never said anything about something like Pokemon its science.














CharmingINTJ said:


> *With Introverted Intuition dominating their personality, INTJs focus their energy on observing the world, and generating ideas and possibilities. Their mind constantly gathers information and makes associations about it. They are tremendously insightful and usually are very quick to understand new ideas. However, their primary interest is not understanding a concept, but rather applying that concept in a useful way. Unlike the INTP, they do not follow an idea as far as they possibly can, seeking only to understand it fully. INTJs are driven to come to conclusions about ideas. Their need for closure and organization usually requires that they take some action.
> 
> INTJ's tremendous value and need for systems and organization, combined with their natural insightfulness, makes them excellent scientists. An INTJ scientist gives a gift to society by putting their ideas into a useful form for others to follow. It is not easy for the INTJ to express their internal images, insights, and abstractions. The internal form of the INTJ's thoughts and concepts is highly individualized, and is not readily translatable into a form that others will understand. However, the INTJ is driven to translate their ideas into a plan or system that is usually readily explainable, rather than to do a direct translation of their thoughts. They usually don't see the value of a direct transaction, and will also have difficulty expressing their ideas, which are non-linear. However, their extreme respect of knowledge and intelligence will motivate them to explain themselves to another person who they feel is deserving of the effort.* <==== Please read the profile and you might want to retake the test yourself. You really do not sound like you fit this.


Instead of studying the personality typing system at hand to make sure you know it inside and out, you just copy and paste the basic description a flawed internet test gave you. It is a foolproof way of knowing you got your own results right, of proving someone else who does know it is mistyped, *and *proving your INTJness.



CharmingINTJ said:


> You clearly dont believe in science if you say so.


Clearly the chemistry student detests science. It is the only logical explanation.



CharmingINTJ said:


> Also yes you can swallow an insect if you are not paying attention. I stopped someone from doing this since I watched a bee fall in after they left. Its not like this is impossible.


Caught any planets from falling into black holes?



CharmingINTJ said:


> Also you clearly do not realize what an INTJ is since its defined as Scientist/strategist.


Yes, each type is defined by the cute little nicknames they are given. You can't possibly be an INTJ without wearing a lab coat. It is much like how you can't be an ISFP without a paintbrush, and ENTJ without an expensive suit or a ESTJ without plate mail.



Blue Flare said:


> You also need to learn about cognitive functions, as clinging to stereotypes won't bring you further in understanding yourself. By the way, if you claim that you're an INTJ then you're claiming that you're my identical type, and this is part of socionics terminology.


Since when are the actual details of the personality typing system relevant in determining if people are typed correctly? :shocked: Quit trying to distract people.



CharmingINTJ said:


> So if you can swallow one how is that unrealistic? Its not like it cant happen. So how is this an unrealistic scenario if its common? That is like saying someone dying in a car crash is impossible.


I just hope the scientists (obviously all INTJs) will quickly find a cure for the global wasp swallowing epidemic.

Unfortunately we are too busy working on the black hole epidemic and spending our free time hacking the entirety of the internet.



CharmingINTJ said:


> Also following theoretical science would disqualify you as INTJ too apparently. So anyone who follows it cant be an INTJ. So if the person who states they agree with it they are not an INTJ either.


What is this even?



Blue Flare said:


> Sigh, did you really read the posts?
> 
> ...
> 
> Now you really didn't understand that being INTJ is to have a Ni-Te based worldview, thing that's completely independent of what do you do for living.



Again with your petty distractions of knowing-what-you-are-talking-about!


----------



## meridannight (Nov 23, 2012)

J Squirrel said:


> for the global wasp swallowing epidemic.



haha! this reminds me though, when i was in high school one of my classmates swallowed a fly. it was her own damn fault, she was yawning with her mouth wide open not bothering to cover that thing up and a fly flew right in there and down her throat. she tried to cough it out but to no avail. it was funny as hell, not to her, but yeah.... i haven't heard/seen anyone swallowing bugs from drinks though. we've had some summer parties and all kinds of crap end up in the drinks if you leave them lying around for some time. it's a kind of learned behavior to always visually check your glass. common sense for an adult, but maybe not yet so for a 3-year-old.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

meridannight said:


> haha! this reminds me though, when i was in high school one of my classmates swallowed a fly. it was her own damn fault, she was yawning with her mouth wide open not bothering to cover that thing up and a fly flew right in there and down her throat. she tried to cough it out but to no avail. it was funny as hell, not to her, but yeah....


Wow. That's hilarious, though I feel a little sick/suffocated reading that.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

meridannight said:


> haha! this reminds me though, when i was in high school one of my classmates swallowed a fly. it was her own damn fault, she was yawning with her mouth wide open not bothering to cover that thing up and a fly flew right in there and down her throat. she tried to cough it out but to no avail. it was funny as hell, not to her, but yeah.... i haven't heard/seen anyone swallowing bugs from drinks though. we've had some summer parties and all kinds of crap end up in the drinks if you leave them lying around for some time. it's a kind of learned behavior to always visually check your glass. common sense for an adult, but maybe not yet so for a 3-year-old.


A little extra protein in the diet =P


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

meridannight said:


> haha! this reminds me though, when i was in high school one of my classmates swallowed a fly. it was her own damn fault, she was yawning with her mouth wide open not bothering to cover that thing up and a fly flew right in there and down her throat. she tried to cough it out but to no avail. it was funny as hell, not to her, but yeah....


So the poor fly stood no chance eh? It was like it crossed an event hori.....


Wait, maybe we're the black holes and we are slowly devouring the Earth! OP WAS RIGHT! :shocked:

*Hacks all the internets to get the word out*


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

J Squirrel said:


> 1: How did this end up in the enneagram forum?
> 
> 2: If people find it annoying then find better people.
> [...]
> ...


I had to check your profile to be sure, but this evisceration reads INTJ all over it:

Point blank advice. Some objective "humoring" (benefit-of-the-doubting). Then logic-disruption WTF? tingles. Logic WTF continuation causing exasperation leading to loss of all patience & ditching of further attempts at "humoring" or "keeping the peace" civility. Further WTF continuation culminating in rejection of entire thought patterns as valid. Dismissal as a participant (on this) complete.

Thanks for the hearty laughs!
P.S. That cat with the tie & glasses is adorable. (And I don't even like cats.)


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

smallpeas said:


> Point blank advice. Some objective "humoring" (benefit-of-the-doubting). Then logic-disruption WTF? tingles. Logic WTF continuation causing exasperation leading to loss of all patience & ditching of further attempts at "humoring" or "keeping the peace" civility. Further WTF continuation culminating in rejection of entire thought patterns as valid. Dismissal as a participant (on this) complete.


And the efficiency to do all that in a single post.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Blue Flare said:


> Sigh, did you really read the posts? seems like there are some reading comprehension issues.
> 
> I don't think that the wasp issue is common, in fact I've never seen someone swallowing a bug by accident, as you notice that there's something strange in your drink, so checking what the hell you're drinking is common sense. Besides you're mixing up something that can happen if a driver is drunk, on drugs, careless, inexpert or more other variables that can explain why someone can crash a car, with something that only can happen if someone is dumb.
> 
> Now you really didn't understand that being INTJ is to have a Ni-Te based worldview, thing that's completely independent of what do you do for living.


I did swallow a fly in my drink once, because it got stuck in it and I didn't notice and I had already swallowed it when I realized it was there. Fun experience. I have also in a similar manner managed to drink mold. Don't ask lol. 

Inferior Se ftw.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I did swallow a fly in my drink once, because it got stuck in it and I didn't notice and I had already swallowed it when I realized it was there. Fun experience. I have also in a similar manner managed to drink mold. Don't ask lol.
> 
> Inferior Se ftw.


Oh man, did the fly taste too bad? anyway that kind of accident is far more plausible considering how easy is to find flies haha. Luckily my Se is a bit better even if I can bump into stuff, like happened when I was at a mall where I hit something that was like a mini wall, and I still have a bruise thanks to my derp moment.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Blue Flare said:


> Luckily my Se is a bit better even if I can bump into stuff, like happened when I was at a mall where I hit something that was like a mini wall, and I still have a bruise thanks to my derp moment.


By which you mean the wall jumped out of nowhere and hit you, right? That's the excuse I always use...


----------

